# Just a fun question!



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Do any of your dogs make "funny" noises?

Both my dogs make noises when they yawn; sometimes a little yodel or bark, or even a snortgrunt.

Kane likes to give out a little whiney wheeze when he's found the perfect spot to sleep and Roxie loves to snort and grunt like a pig when she's really excited or giving us kisses. Her nickname is Miss Piggy, haha.

Any of you have similar things with your dogs? :roll:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko makes all kinds of weird noises. Especially when he's settling down and getting comfy, or wrestling with me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Dosia always does this weird thing when he stretches it's like "Aaaah raaaar raaar rar" it's so funny. He also will snort at me. If he runs and grabs his ball and I don't throw it right away he snorts and stomps his front feet. It's super cute. Marley makes little half growly half whine noises when he gets his butt scratched


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

My dog makes a noise too when she yawns.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

loki does this thing when he is sleeping it sounds like he is under water and blowing bubbles its funny, luna likes to snort especially when we playin.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i think more dogs make weird little noises, My Lucy howels at me to get attention it's cute


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Gracie is very very quiet but like a crazy tornado. Stage makes talking noises to me when hes playful or when i get him to sit for his food and put it in front of him and make him wait ages HAHA im so mean.

We have a bullt x staff at home at the moment, and i swear he is an alien creature, the noises that come out of his mouth is just out of this world, i will try and record some tonight.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sasha makes a whiny noise when she wants the door opened....


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

We call Maggie Miss Piggy too - for the same reason. Actually she has a lot of nicknames. Currently her "full name" is: Miss Margaret Mayhem Muddypaws.

Last week she ate a stink bug and based on her reaction I wouldn't recommend ever putting one in your mouth - not for love or money. She immediately jumped up and started piggy snorting around the perimeter of the rug, licking dust off the hardwood floors. She reminded me of a pig hunting truffles. Then she threw up. Twice.

She makes an awful high pitched noise when she's excited. We call it her "al queda" noise cause it sounds kinda like that ululation you hear on the news when they're covering the aftermath of a suicide bombing in an Islamic country. And recently she's started "talking" when she wants to go out and thinks I don't understand what she's asking. I blame Jake the coonhound for teaching her that - he vocalizes all day every day.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Bullet makes weird noises all the time, mostly when he's frustrated or excited. Here's a link to a video I posted a while back of him making all kinds of crazy noises in the back of the truck...
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/29671-your-entertainment-video.html
You have to click on the link in that one too...
Hopefully that works OK...


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> loki does this thing when he is sleeping it sounds like he is under water and blowing bubbles its funny, luna likes to snort especially when we playin.


Haha, Kane does that too. His lips flubber in and out when he's doing it.  Roxie doesn't do it, but she snores like no other. She almost snores louder than my bf, lol!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> Bullet makes weird noises all the time, mostly when he's frustrated or excited. Here's a link to a video I posted a while back of him making all kinds of crazy noises in the back of the truck...
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/29671-your-entertainment-video.html
> You have to click on the link in that one too...
> Hopefully that works OK...


Worked great.  Bullet is a beautiful dog, btw.

Roxie cries like that when I take Kane out to play with their Chuck-It! and she's left inside -- even if I've already taken HER outside to play with it and it's Kane's turn, haha.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL! Yes indeed! Kaos is the most noisy doggie I've had yet...He stretches and does this wooooo noise that sounds like a growl kinda, he snorts like a pig all of the time rolling around in his pillows, and he constantly grunting like an old man although he is only 1. He barks at Ice all of the time! Barks at pictures too, they aren't the normal bark either this annoying whiney cry baby sounding bark. Ugh, it is cute most of the time but gets real old when your trying to have a converstation with someone or watching something good on tv.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm...

Lex snorts & grunts if he's in search for something. Huffs when he gets annoyed & snores, yelps, runs & wags his tail in his sleep - I think he's chasing the rabbits that harass him in our yard - lol... One thing lex does that cracks me up (not noise wise) is instead of sitting on his haunches he sits flat on his hiney & to the side, which I now notice Lily doing.

Lily, she's still a puppy so it's hard to tell for now. But she's certainly into the 'do everything her big brother does stage.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

My pups would make a weird noise followed by a room clearing smell....that's right a buffy! They would look "down there" where the sound originated from and appear just as surprised as I was, then they would look at me like I should "fess up" to it. Crazy pups


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beastley will talk to you in a high pitched yowling when you tell him it isn't time to play. He won't stop until you throw his kong at least once.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> My pups would make a weird noise followed by a room clearing smell....that's right a buffy! They would look "down there" where the sound originated from and appear just as surprised as I was, then they would look at me like I should "fess up" to it. Crazy pups


LOL. Glad I'm not the only one. Roxie usually just ignores hers, pretending they never happened like a true Lady would.  Kane has been sound asleep and let one loose so loud, he's startled himself awake. He looks around like a burglar's just broken in through the window. "Who's there?!" haha.



Lex's Guardian said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Lex snorts & grunts if he's in search for something. Huffs when he gets annoyed & snores, yelps, runs & wags his tail in his sleep - I think he's chasing the rabbits that harass him in our yard - lol... One thing lex does that cracks me up (not noise wise) is instead of sitting on his haunches he sits flat on his hiney & to the side, which I now notice Lily doing.
> 
> Lily, she's still a puppy so it's hard to tell for now. But she's certainly into the 'do everything her big brother does stage.


Kane does that too! When he's relaxed, he always sits on his butt instead of his legs, they're always out to the side.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Quinton 'talks' in his sleep and sometimes jerks his limbs. When he yawns he makes noise almost like he's trying to get my attention.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

my dog loves to fart...does that count as funny noise?? lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> My pups would make a weird noise followed by a room clearing smell....that's right a buffy! They would look "down there" where the sound originated from and appear just as surprised as I was, then they would look at me like I should "fess up" to it. Crazy pups


:rofl:

LOL that's great stuff! Lex will be sitting next to me then out of no where disappear & leave this rancid smell behind..


----------



## Wanda's sweet Bella (Oct 2, 2010)

I assumed it was a "pitbull thing" actually- cause i've heard them all do it-- any of the ones i've met anyhow--kinda funny eh!! I know bella really does it when she eats or licks herself!!!!! it annoys my boyfriend but i think its funny!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha Gargamel's nickname is piggy too cause of his snorts. As soon as I come home he has to get a toy and prance around and wiggle his butt and snort away. He sniffs he snorts. he plays he snorts he walks, eats and jumps and snorts all the time, lol. (well he whines to go out, but thats all I allow with the whining, lol) 
The first time he came in the office when people were in, all those new smells and new people to meet he snorted one co-worker thought he was growling at her  that was no good, but now since he hangs out all the time she knows he is a bog ol snorter, lol


----------

